# bedienung echolot lawrance



## dorschkillercr (8. Oktober 2010)

hallo an alle echolotspezialisten

habe zum geburtstag ein lawrance mark 5X pro bekommen,
leider binn ich mit dieser materie total unerfahren und brauche eure hilfe.
wo und wie befestige ich den sensor am boot,kann ich mit der befestigungsstange auch fahren ohne das sie mir abbricht und wie stelle ich das gerät optimal ein? ;+

  für viele tips wäre sehr dankbar 
  dorschkillercr


----------



## Oldbutspicy (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: bedienung echolot lawrance*

Hallo Dorschkillercr

Spezialist bin ich nicht.. 
und der Tipp von M.Obelt wird Dir sicher weiterhelfen.

Dennoch kurz wie ich es gemacht habe
Den Schwinger habe ich an ein Fotostativklemme geschraubt







Wichtig dabei:
Die Mitte des Schwingers sollte in einer Flucht mit dem Rumpfboden sein. ((Ist einfach durch den verstellbaren Stativarm))
und der Schwingerkopf muss parallel zum Seeuntergrund ausgerichtet werden. ((Durch die mitgelieferte Halterung sollte das kein Problem sein)) Sie sorgt auch dafür, dass bei eventueller Grundberührung der Schwinger nach oben klappt.

Als Stromversorgung verwende ich 8 Akkus,  die halten für etwa 8 Std





Mein Rat zu den Einstellungen:
Geh mit dem Gerät und Bedienungsanleitung an einem windstillen Tag aufs Wasser, doch lass die Angeln zu hause.

Die Werkseinstellungen empfand ich als gut... habe lediglich die Hellikeit des Displays etwas höher gestellt.
und bei Sonneneinstrahlung empfiehlt sich eine Antireflexfolie. Bestelladresse im Internet hab ich nicht im Kopf... Kosten waren 11 €.

Es gibt verschiedene Grundeinstellungen...
Da ich nur auf Binnenseen angele, komme ich mit dem "Flachwassermodus" prima zurecht.

Hoffe etwas geholfen zu haben 
Fred


----------



## dorschkillercr (11. Oktober 2010)

*AW: bedienung echolot lawrance*

danke an beide antwortgeber,aber der privatkurs bez.anfahrt zum kurs ist doch ettwas zu teuer.
ich möchte das ding überwiegend im atlantik und ostsee benutzen.


trozdem danke für die antwort

dorschkillercr


----------



## eiswerner (12. Oktober 2010)

*AW: bedienung echolot lawrance*

Hallo, die Firma Schlageter macht Onlinekurse nur im moment haben Sie probleme mit der Internetleitung ( habe gestern mit einem Mitarbeiter gesprochen und es gibt wohl eine mitteilung wenn es wieder geht )
Gruß Werner


----------

